# My New Vintage Camera, Circa 1914



## eric-holmes (Feb 25, 2011)

I received this from my sister for my birthday. It is a "Kodak No. 1 Autographic". I can't find much information on it, but I did find that they were made between 1914 and 1936. Maybe someone on here can enlighten me a little more.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2011)

The autographic feature was introduced by Eastman Kodak in 1914.

The No. 1A Autographic was make between 1914-24. For 2 1/2 x 4 1/4" exposure on No. A116 film.

There was a No. 1 Autographic Junior ... 1914-27. For 2 1/2 x 3 1/4" exposure on 120 film.


----------



## burgo (Feb 25, 2011)

google is your friend. But nice camera mate. Once you start collecting vintage cameras it can become addictive. I just bought a 1950's Argus C3 with flash in working order for $50


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I found a nice write up on it here... Kodak No.1 Autographic Special, Model A Now I just have to find a manual to learn how to work it.

burgo, I also bought an Argus. Mine is from around the 30's from what I can gather. It's pretty primitive.

Here is another pic...


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2011)

KODAK Camera Manuals


----------



## Buckster (Feb 26, 2011)

You can pinpoint the year with the serial number using CAMEROSITY.


----------



## IanG (Feb 26, 2011)

The Autographics were made in the US, Canada & the UK.

I have a 1a made in Canada with a simpler shutter & lens but it differs to the US made Ia's in the way it loads.

Ian


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Buckster said:


> You can pinpoint the year with the serial number using CAMEROSITY.


 
Thanks for the tip. I checked out what that means. Sadly, there are no codes/serial number on my camera. I will continue to look though. I also checked in the film load compartment. 

I did find one inscription though... "H.L. Manby". lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

Cool! I got one too, a while ago. Yours is older tough.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice. Ever use it? I'm goin to run a roll of film through mine Monday. The bellows seem to all be intact and the shutter fires properly but I'm not sure at the correct speed.


----------



## PASM (Feb 27, 2011)

You know why it's called the Autographic? Does yours still have the stylus, clipped to the body?  it's the original 'data-back'


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 27, 2011)

I did find out about the writing feature but it does not have the stylus still with the camera.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 28, 2011)

So after more research, I found out today that it still has the stylus with the camera. I thought it was just a design of the camera.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 15, 2012)

PASM said:


> You know why it's called the Autographic? Does yours still have the stylus, clipped to the body?  it's the original 'data-back'



This camera was refered to a "Autographic" because there is a door on the back side of the film door about 1/2" X4" that opens, exposing the back of the film. The photographer would then take the attached "stylis" and write a note on the film.


----------

